# Где пропускает воздух? Как узнать?



## zumas (31 Янв 2018)

Доброго всем здоровичка!
Значит ситуация такая. Купил на авито маленький аккордеончик.
Маленький. Называется Кременное.
: Есть ли какие либо способы, хитрости, приспособы, чтобы выяснить откуда воздух сопит? Где пропускает?

p.s. помню в детстве к нам в квартиру приходил газовщик. Так он помазком с мыльной пеной везде мазал и таким способом смотрел нет ли утечек. Опять же на вулканизации тоже мыльной водой поливают. Но тут же мех. Тем боле в этом инструменте он просто картонный.

Люди добрые подскажите, что делать дальше? Как поступить?

С уважением, Максим.


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Янв 2018)

Сымайте мех. Берите яркий светодиодный фонарик. Идите в тёмную ванную или в кладовку. Растягивайте мех. Светите ярким фонариком изнутри в каждую борину и в каждую мышку. Снаружи всё увидите. Если никаких проблесков- будем рассказывать далее... ).


----------



## nidogopp43 (31 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly! У меня тоже где-то травит, но инструмент 60-х итальянец. Новый мех по рамкам сам не сделаю, а вот поколдовать желание до сих пор имеется. Хотя потуги были и не раз. Вот такая мысль в голове крутится. На работе есть дым машина (для сцены), вот и думаю снять мех, зашить со стороны полукорпусов ( к примеру картоном) герметично, оставив отверстие для трубки. Загнать пар (дым) и поиграть мехом, естественным путем, как на инструменте. Думаю буду удивлен! Ведь под мышками в углах, лет 70 никого не было. Сам себе был предоставлен! А может и другие подводные))


----------



## vev (31 Янв 2018)

*nidogopp43*,

Денис. Так так и делают... На Мир баянов ни один раз описывали ИМХО


----------



## nidogopp43 (31 Янв 2018)

Женя! Не знал, что писали. Читал про пар от электронной сигареты)) Но мне столько не "вдуть"!


----------



## Сергей С (31 Янв 2018)

Еще неплохой способ есть. Наполнить ванну водой температуры тела. Погрузить инструмент с разжатым мехом. Если на сжатии меха пойдут пузырьки воздуха, знайте - там и травит.


----------



## vev (31 Янв 2018)

*Сергей С*,

А главное - результат не будет иметь никакого значения


----------



## Сергей С (31 Янв 2018)

*Vev*,
Это как посмотреть. Любое знание отягощает обогощает душу.


----------



## vev (31 Янв 2018)

*Сергей С*,

точно. Интересно же был мех дырявый или целый...  Замочил струмент и душа сразу обогатилась. Карман правда подчиняется обратному закону... Относительно души...


----------

